# Natural forks...what tree is this ?



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Was out and about yesterday and I saw a few natural forks that I think would be suitable. I've noted locations and will be going back to get them if suitable. 
Was wondering if there is anything I should be looking for or avoid and what sort of size is best (diameter)

Also was wondering what tree this was as it has a good fork on it but wasn't sure if suitable 
Thanks


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

We'll, as far as I can tell; I think it is Lime. 
If my identification is correct is this a good wood for a slingshot? I've done some carving with lime and it has a nice close grain.


----------



## Mike928 (Nov 20, 2012)

It looks like some sort of ash to me. Hopefully, I'm not too far off.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I also think it's ash after having seen this picture elsewhere:


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the identification really appreciated I can see now that the leaf shape is different to the lime.

Any tips on forks to avoid and size I'm guessing bigger is ok, and I would be able to whittle or sand down to size ?
Thanks


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

Ash grows excellent forks. my favourite slingshot wood. often the centerbranch is dead and dry but on his sides two healthy and very symmetrical branches grow further on. this requires just a little debarking and/or sanding to have a wonderful strong slingshot.

the bark has several layers and if you manage to carve e.g. a makers mark only into the uppermost surface of the fresh green bark it will develop an even but two tone coloured surface after drying.

good choice give it a try!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi invasion, definitely Ash, something I use quite a bit for Cattie forks.

You can really go for any size, just depends what you want to do. I tend to choose fairly even forks about 1-2 inches in diameter. If I want to carve them then I'd choose slightly bigger.

If you cut them green I'd give them a bit of time to dry, Ash can split quite easily if you dry it too quickly but a bit of wood glue on the ends helps seal it and they dry a bit more evenly.

Happy hunting


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

One thing I can tell you it is not Lime, the flowers are not those of a lime tree. It looks like Ash.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Once you learn about 10 trees, you know 'atleast 50%' of what you will find...

But I'll let you decide: Common Ash (Fraxinus excelsior) is the second most common tree in the BRC database...

And the other thing mentioned Lime (Tilia x europaea)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linden_tree


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the advice everyone I'm sure it is Ash now 
It's funny I can't go past a tree now, without, looking for forks my wife thinks I've gone nuts lol

Going out this afternoon to find some forks picked folding saw up today in the garden Centre don't think any branches will be giveing me much trouble

Before I go any thing I should know about cutting branches off trees regarding the law in UK? I've found a nice oak fork it is on a embankment. Road one side,then embankment, then farmers field the other am I ok pruning this ?

Thanks


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I am afraid that you have been infected with the no cure disease, Must have Forkitis, fortunately it is not fatal but it will get progressively worst. Unlike most diseases you are allowed to spread this one without fear of being quarantined, as a matter of fact the more people you infect the better. Lol. Enjoy!


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Dr J said:


> I am afraid that you have been infected with the no cure disease, Must have Forkitis, fortunately it is not fatal but it will get progressively worst. Unlike most diseases you are allowed to spread this one without fear of being quarantined, as a matter of fact the more people you infect the better. Lol. Enjoy!


Lol  I thought I might of contracted something along those lines, and it is already getting worse


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mmmmm, not sure about legal rights. Typically land owners permission does the trick, but I've been collecting and acquiring forks and sticks for years and never had any bother.

That said I do try to be subtle and if I'm honest I'd always look for forks lying on the ground (of which there are generally plenty in a well wooded areas) or take smaller sections from copsed wood. I always avoid cutting chunks off trees though, as soon as you make a cut you increase the chance of something nasty getting into it.

Once you've got your eye in you'll be seeing forks everywhere and be tripping over them.


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Mmmmm, not sure about legal rights. Typically land owners permission does the trick, but I've been collecting and acquiring forks and sticks for years and never had any bother.
> That said I do try to be subtle and if I'm honest I'd always look for forks lying on the ground (of which there are generally plenty in a well wooded areas) or take smaller sections from copsed wood. I always avoid cutting chunks off trees though, as soon as you make a cut you increase the chance of something nasty getting into it.
> Once you've got your eye in you'll be seeing forks everywhere and be tripping over them.


I will certainly will look for stuff on the floor first  And will only take something of a tree if it won't effect the overall tree. I wouldn't want to take big chunks off. I was reading about making an undercut first, then top cut a bit further up this is to stop the branch splitting down to trunk. 
Thanks


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I get the vast majority of my forks off the ground. Go out after a storm and there will be more ground fall than you know what to do with.

It's best to avoid putting yourself in a position where someone could take issue with your pruning. Even people for whom it's none of their business like to do a bit of vigilante complaining


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

If you find that to die for fork and you must cut, use a little bit of pruning spray or wax to protect the cut part of the tree,


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Went out this afternoon and found this on a branch that had been broken off. So all had to do was cut off the fork on the floor.

Not sure on its size. Seems chunky, but then I guess I can carve it down and shape. Better to be too big than to small

I think it is Ash. Anyhow I have taken bark off and put some glue on ends to help it not to crack. How long should it take to dry and what options are available to me ?? Oven?? Microwave ?? etc


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice, big and good space between forks. As far as drying goes you started right by gluing the end. I like the inside wind shield method. Of course that depends on how green the branch was to begin with. If you ask. Ten people you will probably get ten different answers. In the end it depends on how badly you wish to assassinate sone soda tins.


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Dr J said:


> Nice, big and good space between forks. As far as drying goes you started right by gluing the end. I like the inside wind shield method. Of course that depends on how green the branch was to begin with. If you ask. Ten people you will probably get ten different answers. In the end it depends on how badly you wish to assassinate sone soda tins.


If I had my way it would be banded up tonight 
What would happen if it was shaped and sealed before it was fully dry?
The other thing was how much can I afford to take of forks before it weakens them or is that how long is a bit of string type question.


----------



## TxTickPkr (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh NO! Forkits is a progressive disease? I just found the site and already carry a bag in the truck with a large folding saw, pruning spray, a note pad for those I will need a chain saw for and end sealing glue and string to attach labels. Is there any treatment to slow the advancement?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

It gets rapidly worst, unfortunately, sorry to be the harbinger of bad news. 
When I was young we banded them up as soon as we got the bark off, sometimes we did not even wait for that. I do not remember any unfortunate things happening, if they did I would have remembered. Good luck it can dry with or without bands!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Invasion said:


> Dr J said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, big and good space between forks. As far as drying goes you started right by gluing the end. I like the inside wind shield method. Of course that depends on how green the branch was to begin with. If you ask. Ten people you will probably get ten different answers. In the end it depends on how badly you wish to assassinate sone soda tins.
> ...


You'll be ok to shape it while its green, and there's nothing that says you can't put bands on it and shoot it green either if you want. The forks will dry naturally over time and as they do they'll change in shape and size.

You'll struggle to get a fantastic finish working the green wood due to the moisture content but you'll certainly get a serviceable catty. I'd avoid sealing the wood until its dry(er) though because you'll end up sealing the moisture in and over time it'll spoil/rot.

As far as fork size is concerned it depends on what you want to shoot with it I suppose, I find it easier to leave the forks thicker and then you can fit either large or small bands.

Good luck


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Done some shaping and sanding on my fork today. Before I did this Put it the microwave to dry out some more.

Only thing that worries me is the knot looks like it has split a little like a start shape ? Is this normal ?
Any opinions on this natural would be greatly appreciated 

Overall I'm pleased just got to cut grooves in forks and band it up. Going to wait a week or two before sealing.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks nice !!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

That looks really good. I can tell by the grain that when you get some oil or wax on it it's gonna look ace. You don't need to cut the forks before attaching bands, I never have. If you fix the bands over the top with either elastic bands or TBG off cuts the friction keeps them soundly fixed..


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

Mr.Teh said:


> Looks nice !!


Thanks. I am pleased with it for my first 



MagicTorch100 said:


> That looks really good. I can tell by the grain that when you get some oil or wax on it it's gonna look ace. You don't need to cut the forks before attaching bands, I never have. If you fix the bands over the top with either elastic bands or TBG off cuts the friction keeps them soundly fixed..


Thanks I'm really looking forward to seeing it with a finish on would you go with wax or oil finish ? I also wondered about staining it to give some colour.
Thanks for the tip on the bands....although I had already cut them before reading


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice work i really like it !

i wouldnt worry about the cracks in the knots they wont do any harm ,ive had them appear when ive dried a fork in the microwave. If they really bother you just fill them with super glue.

As far as the finish goes personally a would soak it in boiled linseed oil over night and when the oil has cured a couple of coats of wax of some sort, you will be surprised how that will change the appearance of your fork .I wouldnt stain it but thats just me


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I 'd go with Dan on the finish, a good coat of boiled linseed oil followed by some natural bees wax. It'll look very nice.


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

dan ford said:


> Very nice work i really like it !
> i wouldnt worry about the cracks in the knots they wont do any harm ,ive had them appear when ive dried a fork in the microwave. If they really bother you just fill them with super glue.
> As far as the finish goes personally a would soak it in boiled linseed oil over night and when the oil has cured a couple of coats of wax of some sort, you will be surprised how that will change the appearance of your fork .I wouldnt stain it but thats just me


Thanks  it's funny because I found it hard to visualise it being a nice fork when I got it home...I'm amazed what it turned out like



MagicTorch100 said:


> I 'd go with Dan on the finish, a good coat of boiled linseed oil followed by some natural bees wax. It'll look very nice.


I'll take the advice you have both given on the finish. I got some boiled linseed oil yesterday, but not sure if it is ok to put on yet. Do you think it will be dry enough? it is about five days since I got it home and it has had 3 days sitting in sun and about 4 mins in microwave at 40 % power and it was nearly to hot to hold.

I was going to leave it but I can't wait to see final finish


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm very impatient when it comes to cattys so I don't wait very long, but I do try to pick stuff up rather than cut green, then you've got head start.

The weight of the forks is a good indication, I.e. if it feels quite a bit lighter than when you cut it its starting to dry nicely.

That said this is where the experimenting comes in really, you can go for it and see what happens or you could leave it for another week or so. At the end of the day there are plenty more forks on the tree


----------



## Invasion (Jul 31, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> I'm very impatient when it comes to cattys so I don't wait very long, but I do try to pick stuff up rather than cut green, then you've got head start.
> The weight of the forks is a good indication, I.e. if it feels quite a bit lighter than when you cut it its starting to dry nicely.
> That said this is where the experimenting comes in really, you can go for it and see what happens or you could leave it for another week or so. At the end of the day there are plenty more forks on the tree


We'll I decided to go for it lol.....just couldn't help myself. I have had it in a bag of linseed oil this afternoon, and it is now wiped down and drying, although I have to say seems dry already ??
Also don't know if it is just me but it smells like prawn crackers from the Chinese lol
Going to get some bees wax tomorrow see how that turns out. I had a quick look the other day and they had light and dark finish on the wax tin wasn't sure what one to go with.
Adam


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

BLO can whiff a bit, some people like it and some don't, my missis certainly doesn't.

I'd go with the natural bees wax untinted/un-coloured.

Good luck!


----------

